# Sun City, Bluffton SC



## cmdmfr (Mar 11, 2011)

My wife and I are looking at moving into the Sun City area in Bluffton SC. I would like to know if the houses are in the flood zone and if so can some one tell me what are the chances of flooding or a hurricane hitting the area. Also does anyone know hat the elevation of that area is


----------



## Pat H (Mar 11, 2011)

No, we are not in a flood zone. At least not where I am located. I do not know what the elevation is. I am not home so I can't look at my info. There are 3 other Tuggers who live in Sun City so they might chime in. I love it there.


----------



## cmdmfr (Mar 11, 2011)

*Sun City*

My Brother in law lives that and my wife and I are heading down there for a week we will be leaving about the 26 of April. I have to meet with a real estate agent and my wife and I will go from there. I hope things work out I am looking forward to moving down there 

Fran


----------



## Pens_Fan (Mar 11, 2011)

Elevation of Bluffton, South Carolina: 35 feet.


----------



## Patri (Mar 11, 2011)

Pens_Fan said:


> Elevation of Bluffton, South Carolina: 35 feet.



That's kinda scary.


----------



## cmdmfr (Mar 11, 2011)

*Sun City*

Does anyone  know what the property taxes are on a home estimated at about $200,000 also in what range are home owners insurance cost, along with utilities. I keep getting different answers on taxes. 

Thanks 
Fran


----------



## Dave M (Mar 12, 2011)

For a full-time senior (over 65) resident of SC, figure around $650 - $700 for property tax on a $200,000 home after one calendar year of residency. If not over 65, add another $50-$60. You have to apply to your county (Beaufort County for Bluffton) for the senior exemption. Although the resident's lower rate (4% instead of 6%) should be automatically reflected in your tax bill when you are eligible, you should contact the county when you become eligible to be sure you get the lower rate. The 4% rate is not available for second homes or rental homes.

Hurricanes? They seem to miss the Hilton Head area, the nearest coastal city to Sun City. Why? Take a look at a map for the East Coast. You'll see that a hurricane coming north up the East Coast has to curve to the west to hit the Hilton Head - Bluffton area straight on. That doesn't seem to happen, fortunately for those of us who live here. 

As for flooding, lenders on most (all?) Sun City homes do not require flood insurance. That should tell you a lot! However, I got the insurance anyway, just to be a bit more comfortable.

I pay about $600 a year for homeowners insurance on my $300,000 home (2,100 square feet). Obviously, the cost will vary, depending on how much liability insurance you get and how high your deductibles are. Adding flood insurance costs another $350. 

Utility costs are generally low. I average about $100 monthly for electricity (air conditioning is expensive), $25 for gas and $70 for water and sewer, much of which is for lawn watering. I live alone, so my utility costs are likely less than for two people. Sun City homeowner association fees are $1,880 for 2011, the same as for 2010.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 13, 2011)

We have a home there and are part timers.  We spent January and February there and I wanted to cry when I had to head back to NY.  It is such a nice place to live.  We were busy and could have been much busier all the time if we wanted to.  There is just so much to do and we met some really great people.  I think Dave gave you good numbers about the insurance and taxes.  Do you have a realtor?  My neighbor down in Sun City works for Weichert and I really like her.  Good luck.  It is a tough decision.


----------



## cmdmfr (Mar 18, 2011)

*Sun City*

I want to thank everybody for the help and hope that I can put my house on the market next year and head to SC wher I will stay 

Thanks

Fran & Carol


----------

